# Which is safer step up or ramp?



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi all,
I am still in the market for an aluminum bumper pull trailer-2 hors max. I know people have their own preference and/or opinions. Are step up trailers safer than a trailer with a ramp?


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

I've used both and I like a step up better. 

I'm not sure about safety, it might depend on what kind of animals you are moving, how they are trained, and other preferences you may have. 

I've seen horses get hurt on trailers with ramps before, but so far haven't seen injuries caused by step up, though sometimes I've seen the horse stumble or slip going in and out they never fall down with the step up it seems. 

I'm not a trailer expert but that's how I feel!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I have had far less problems loading horses into step-up trailers, rather than trailers with ramps. It is purely preferential, I wouldn't say that either is safer than the other. With my horses at least, they get a lot more hasty about unloading off of a ramp and will back out much faster than with a step-up.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have had both step up and ramp trailers but I have to say that I do prefer the step up especially if loading and travelling alone. I like the step up trailer with two back swing doors so you can load one horse, do up the butt strap then shut that half at the back and then load the other horse and not worry about the first horse wanting out as the door behind him is shut. You would still have butt straps behind but the shut door makes it better to be loading the other horse while one is standing in the trailer.

I also find it easier to self load, unload with a step up but have done it with both.

With the ramp the horse has to back straight out as it could step off the side of the ramp and scrap a leg up on the edge of the ramp.

On the other hand I have seen a horse slip when hesitating at a step up and the hind leg slide under the trailer and I thought for sure the horse would injure itself but nothing happened as he straightened out.
Sometimes when first backing out of a step up the horse is frightened when it backs up and drops down to the ground but they do learn to deal with that with practise.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have both.
I find horses who load well go in and or up the ramp no problem.
I find a horse who is hesitant or has issues may not like the feeling of "bounce" a ramp gives to many..
My step up is my go to trailer and I use this more than the other one, step-up is also larger in capacity.
My step-up trailer sits on 16" tires and although that not sound a lot higher than a 15"...my entire trailer sits higher on suspension too so when looking take that into consideration for loading ease.
I can load my horse{s} and put them into a stall and close the butt chain/bar so they are contained and not leaving easily.
My trailer is a 4 horse with dedicated straight stalls in front and then a slam gate to separate sections and a open area in trailer back for 2 more to stand straight or slanted if they wish but no horse can kick or bite the one in front/back with trailer design. My trailer also can be totally opened and the horses just tied body next to body.
A step up trailer as mine is has a full swing rear door so I can have many uses for my trailer if needing say the lawnmower to the repair shop. 
I do not do small door opening like you get with slant load rear dressing room layout or center rear beam cause if you have a difficult loader, many will not pass through a narrow opening going in forget if they touch it coming out....no, just no!!
I've taught all of my horses to unload slowly and they do listen for my words, "Back, Easy, DOWN" when it is time to step down they are told it...they also tip-toe in reverse feeling for, and we stop completely at the point of next step is down.

What I would suggest when looking for is for you to step in and out of several trailers yourself pretty quick as you will be leading both directions and need to get out of the way...
My must when trailer searching is_* it must have a full escape door *_in trailer front for your safety..._no negotiating on that detail!!_
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I hadn’t ever seen a step up ramp before we came to the US but the 3 horses we brought here had no questions when asked to go on and off.
I do have a step up now but when I replace it I’ll be looking for a rear ramp load with a wide front ramp unload
Probably because it’s what I’m used too, but I do find them easier to use


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I think it's all personal preference. I prefer a ramp, but they have their drawbacks. For instance, the ramps tend to get kind of water logged and extra heavy over time which can make doing things by yourself difficult. We put a winch in the back of my trailer to help with raising the ramp when I injured my back and that solved that problem. Keeping fresh springs on the ramp can help with that too, as the springs get older they stretch out and don't help hold the ramp as well as they should. 

I turn most of my horses around head first to unload, and we practice stopping at the top of the ramp. They learn the "Step" command and take a step when I do, so don't unload in a hurry. If a horse is being a bit of an idiot for unloading, I'll make them back out, slowly, one step at a time and reload every time they try to rush. 

I've not had a horse launch off the back of the trailer with a ramp but have seen that, both forwards and backwards off a step up, but again, it's all about training. 

So my advice is to go look at both, as many different configurations as you can find, and pick what you like. Practice YOU stepping up into the back of the trailer numerous times (some of them are HIGH and hard to step up into if you're short) and walking up and down ramps to see how you like both. Pick what you like, the horse will adjust. Practice lifting the ramp and see if you can do it by yourself. I have the kind of ramp that the bottom half of the back door is ramp and 2 dutch doors up top. If I ever buy another trailer I will look for the kind with 2 full length back doors and a short ramp that folds up over the outside when the doors are closed.

The first pic is the old style ramp & dutch doors like I currently have and the 2nd is the newer configuration I would buy if I needed a new trailer. I notice that the Logan in the 2nd pic's ramp is quite a bit longer than most of the ones I've seen. I think I'd prefer a shorter ramp, less weight to lift.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I prefer my step-up, was never really a fan of a ramp but I know some people love them. Just personal preference really.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a single horse step up, it's someone's homemade rig from the 70's and we have been able to use it in such a way that it is safe, but they're are some caveats. 

1. Loading/unloading on concrete/asphalt I think there's a higher chance of slippage and injury vs finding something with a ramp. 

2. When Nick was getting the hang of it he scraped along his back leg once (no injury just a little fur) which I could not see happening with a ramp. 


The upsides is it's fast and easy to load/unload and close. Pee drains out through the crack (my horse is weird and likes to relieve himself in the trailer) really easily. And unloading and loading on slightly unlevel ground with potholes etc is functional whereas with a ramp it helps to have a fairly level ground and you need more space for unloading. 


I have heard good reasons for a ramp trailer ie:

"My horse gets frightened when the cieling comes up too fast."
"Its safer to loading with a ramp when it's wet out" (I think this one applies to a well rubberized and textured ramp)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Nick is saying, "Can we go somewhere?"


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Nick is saying, "Can we go somewhere?"


Teaching them to self load is great lol.


----------



## TeeZee (May 26, 2018)

I have both. I prefer ramp for teaching youngsters. If they take too close a step going in, or too short a step coming out, they can bang their cannons pretty good. Even though they have leg protection on, it's still a surprise to them, and I don't want surprises when training. I have a friend who will never own another ramp. His Shire slipped on the way in and face planted on the ramp. Cut his lips pretty good. I have never had one slip on the ramp (knocking on wood like crazy!). I honestly have had more horses slip on the step up since occassionally a foot might land on the edge at the very tip of the toe backing out. A few times I have had a horse step off the side of the ramp, but it never harmed anything since it is no farther to the ground than a step up.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I like step-ups. A friend won't use anything but a ramp. Personal preference.


If budget is a concern, go with a step-up. A ramp trailer with a SAFE, sturdy ramp that isn't too steep and can be easily raised/lowered by one person is generally only found on higher-end trailers. I have found reluctant loaders seem to be easier to load with a step-up than a ramp. I have seen horses used to step-ups try to jump the ramp and hit the center divider or slip and fall once landing in the trailer, so don't assume an easy-loading horse will automatically walk up a ramp.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

@lostastirrup I love your little trailer!
If I owned it I'd have to buy a 70's model Cadillac to tow it.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

@SilverMaple 

I've had a similar jumping issue with the horse going "you mean you want me to clear a 3' spread in order to get in?!?!" 

@COWCHICK77

Thanks. I bought it from a lady who did exactly that. I get great gas mileage towing. 
Its affectionately known as "the toaster" owing to the size and general shape. It was a feet to train the horse to load in and out of consistently, but it's been well worth it. And has meant pure freedom for me.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My very limited experience:

If your horse wants to injure itself, a ramp is no obstacle. My horse skinned up her cannon but good falling off a ramp. It can be done. They can also manage to slide on concrete coming down a ramp. 

With a slant load without a rear tackroom, you can lead your horses off, no need to back off. I think this is far safer and the horses clearly prefer it. I have a step up slant and could not be happier with that configuration. 

Ramps can be very heavy unless they have air springs -- which do lose their air eventually. Another part to break. 

With my horse, who hated riding in my straight load ramp door trailer, it was kind of hellish getting that ramp up with her rump pressed against the butt chain. But everything is hellish with a horse who wants out of a trailer.


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

What are your opinions? Thank you all I advance for looking. 

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/d/waxhaw-warmblood-adams-horse-trailer/6919087609.html
Pros: Step up, good length and height 
Cons: some rust 

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/d/kenly-horse-trailer-1995-adams/6926729850.html
Pros: Bumper pull, in my price range
Cons: some rust, ramp (for me)-but will consider if I can't find a step up. 

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/tro/d/timberlake-2-horse-trailer/6925300118.html
Pros: in my price range, step up
Cons: some rust, steel-I think? 

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/grd/d/asheboro-bumper-pull-2-horse-trailer/6901098539.html
Pros: all tires/wires/lights are update and very clean
Cons: out of my price range


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First trailer you need to carefully look at floor to wall seam as it has some serious rusting going on..
This is going to be a very hot interior with so few windows and not seeing ability for cross-ventilation.

Second trailer has what appears cancerous rust behind the wall panels..look very carefully.
There are no front ventilation windows or vents making it hot to travel in.

Third trailer has a lot of plywood showing which concerns me of how much rust is it covering...
Someone who knows body work and bondo tricks needs some serious looking at this trailer.
Trailer windows should of had sliders so that tells you about the kind of damage the trailer had...
Butterfly vents give front/rear ventilation but with placement also a fly mask on your horse trailering is advised to stop flying debris and intense air flow in the eyes can cause damages, minor inconvenience.


Fourth trailer is what I would buy...sadly, out of your price range.
You can see the difference though in reduced rust factor, and the nicer things of higher butterfly vent allows airflow but not in the horses eyes, 
It has some nice features...
Solid back doors do reduce ventilation factor but with butterfly vents and side windows much can be worked with...this trailer may also have roof vents.
So, this trailer was posted more than a month ago so you may have more "wiggle" room than you think and affordable for you.

Always look at the posting date on bottom of Craigslist ads...
It also will give you a clue to negotiating power and... nice trailers don't stick around for long so one still listed...look with a fine tooth comb and check everything.
Being you are looking at ads from the North Carolina area tells me weather is something to consider in a open sided or no rear door ventilation trailer...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Keep looking. I would want a trailer less than 20 years old for that price range. 

My 2007 trailer was barn kept and in excellent condition. I paid $4250. For $5500 i could have bought a used Aluminum Shadow trailer.

I would definitely not buy a 20 yr old trailer unless that trailer was only owned by one person and kept under a shelter the entire time. Otherwise you are likely to have significant rust issues hidden under a paint job. That paint might look good now, but if it peels off, you will be investing $1000 for paint/labor. 

If you need to save up for something better, do so. If you need to travel to find something better, do so. 

CM makes nice entry level, affordable trailers, so does Calico, and Bee trailers. Shadow trailers are nice and probably the most affordable aluminum trailers on the market, if you want aluminum.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I prefer a ramp, and so do my horses. 

A past boarder had no problem loading and unloading her horse from my trailer, then she renovated a two horse step up (like the kind you were looking at) and her horse wouldn't get off of it. After 45 frustrating minutes, I convinced her to back up to a curb and she was finally able to get the horse to back up. Eventually she gave up trying to back her and took out the center divider so the mare could jump out. 

I have seen horses Severely injured trying to load on a step up and sliding underneath, tearing up their legs. No show that day! Plus weeks and weeks of trying to reteach that horse to load. 

I do have a 1998 Brenderup Prestige 2H for sale that I bought new, if you are interested. I purchased it new and am only selling because I bought a 1997 Brenderup Baron that is slightly bigger. 

But the best advice I can give is to load your horse on a couple of different style trailers and haul him somewhere. Find out what your horse prefers, so you can get what is best for you both on the first try.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have limited experience with trailers, so I'll share only my own.


With a ramp, if a horse is really worried and gets paniced at the last minute right before going up the ramp, and tries to dodge out to one side or the other, the ramp has more chance for injury. If you don't get them perfectly straight loading in, they may cut off the corner and run either off or into the ramp. 

you may have a good horse who loads like a champ, but if it comes down to any kind of 'ugly' loading experience with a difficult horse, that you have to use a butt rope for, then your best bet is a step up.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like a step up, I don't like to fiddle with ramps, winch or no winch. I hate playing with anything.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Do that many people have trailer issues with their horses? Wow … Trailer problems are one of the very first things I work on with any of the horses I train. I guess I just assumed that's what other people did too? 

As far as the trailer preferences go, I've always preferred a ramp. I'm vertically challenged and my knees have never been the greatest so it's much more comfortable for me to use a ramp. Also, with a ramp you can use your trailer for things beside loading horses - as we used to great effect last year when we moved. A couple of people mentioned the ramp being heavy to lift but I've never had an issue with mine. Only thing I don't like about a ramp is that it does require more space to unload, but I generally park out in BFE because I'm still not great at parking or backing my trailer, so that's not a huge issue for me. 

-- Kai


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horseponydogcrazy said:


> What are your opinions? Thank you all I advance for looking.
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/d/waxhaw-warmblood-adams-horse-trailer/6919087609.html
> Pros: Step up, good length and height
> ...


I wouldn't touch the first 3 for lack of ventilation alone, not even looking at the body and flooring conditions. Those things are sweat boxes and miserable in a hot, humid climate. 

The 4th is the only one I'd even consider and if it was out of my price range, I'd save up longer. For around $5K you can buy a brand new CM Trailer. They are one of the nicest trailers I've seen for entry level prices. DROVER - CM Trailers


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you all. I still live with my parents and my mom said $2500 is my max. 

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/tro/d/rock-hill-2006-adam-b62-10-horse-trailer/6903869120.html
Pros: clean, like what I see in the pic. 
Cons: out of my price range, a little big


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have ever only had a step up. I agree with what someone else mentioned - the ramp is one more moving piece to fiddle with. Not for me. My horses load great into a step up. I am going to hazard a guess it would take some training to get them used to a ramp - in addition I would worry about the ramp getting slippy. 

I would honestly save up more money and wait to buy something you will truly be happy with.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horseponydogcrazy said:


> Thank you all. I still live with my parents and my mom said $2500 is my max.
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/tro/d/rock-hill-2006-adam-b62-10-horse-trailer/6903869120.html
> Pros: clean, like what I see in the pic.
> Cons: out of my price range, a little big


If you can get that one for the limit of your budget, it's probably the best of the 3.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Kaifyre said:


> Do that many people have trailer issues with their horses? Wow … Trailer problems are one of the very first things I work on with any of the horses I train. I guess I just assumed that's what other people did too?
> 
> <snip>
> -- Kai


After what I went through with Brooke I will never pooh-pooh anybody's bad-trailering horse experiences. I worked with Brooke for a solid year, tried EVERYTHING, got NOWHERE. Until I got a different trailer. Ta da, fixed it.

I strongly second the idea that you find out, through borrowing other people's trailers, what kind your horse loads and rides the best in.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I really don't think that one is more dangerous or safer than the other. It's a matter of preference. I've had both and no issues with either. One horse didn't like the step up but she learned and another didn't care for the ramp when I got it but she learned. Either step up or ramp wouldn't be a deal breaker for me on a trailer that I liked.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

That Adam trailer looks really nice. Check the reviews on that name brand and double check the year on the title and on the trailer itself. It looks like a decent starter trailer.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Check the height on the Adam trailer. If you have a taller horse it might not be tall enough.


----------



## socalrcc (Feb 25, 2019)

*Trailer type*

Hello fellow equestrian 
It also will depend on if it is slant or straight load. We have a two horse slant-step jump, which our 15.2hh quarter horse has no problems getting in or out of it. But, our little 14hh quarter doesn’t like using the step up cause of his shorter legs.
In addition, our trainer told us that she had seen were a horse was injured getting out of a step when exiting and there leg slipped. She is recommending that we use a removable ramp for our little guy, so he won’t get hurt. But like anything, you have to train both you and your horses in getting in & out of the trailer. It is a good idea to do so on a regular basis. Especially if you live in a fire zoned area! Hope this helps. 🤠


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I like steps more. Some of them can be really high, though. I find with ramps they can have a little bounce to then when stepped on and that makes some horses nervous. Then if they get crooked they aren't just crooked, they risk stepping off the side. I know a big trainer who was loading with a ramp, stepped backward and fell off the ramp. Cracked his head open. Also, if you need to close the trailer fast, it's faster to close a swinging door than raise a ramp and close the back. Butt bars aren't enough of a detterant sometimes.

On the other hand, my horse would never back off of a step up. He scared himself bad the first time he tried and that was it. I spent a few hours at a show trying to get him off the trailer. He's too big to safely turn around in a lot of trailers. My one trainer only had straight load ramp trailers. He had no problem backing off the ramps. After a few years of backing off ramps, next time he rode in a step up he was confident enough to back off.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

socalrcc said:


> Hello fellow equestrian
> It also will depend on if it is slant or straight load. We have a two horse slant-step jump, which our 15.2hh quarter horse has no problems getting in or out of it. But, our little 14hh quarter doesn’t like using the step up cause of his shorter legs.
> In addition, our trainer told us that she had seen were a horse was injured getting out of a step when exiting and there leg slipped. She is recommending that we use a removable ramp for our little guy, so he won’t get hurt. But like anything, you have to train both you and your horses in getting in & out of the trailer. It is a good idea to do so on a regular basis. Especially if you live in a fire zoned area! Hope this helps. 🤠


My 12.2 pony hops in and out of my step up stock trailer like nothing. It isn't particularly low. She jumped in and out when her back leg was in a cast! And my 14.2 mare has no issue with it either.


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you all for your input and advice.
https://wilmington.craigslist.org/tro/d/tyro-1983-vintage-horse-utility-cargo/6929785969.html
Pros: fixed up an looks to be in good condition and in my price range
Cons: Steel, (does steel rust more than aluminum?)


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely no to that last one. You have no idea how structurally sound the floor is underneath the wood. If it takes a year to find a good trailer, then that is how long it takes. I mean pretty much the entire trailer has been rebuilt except for the frame. 

No ramps. If your horse squeezes under the butt bar while you are lifting the ramp, you could get injured. That is why I did not buy a ramp. Besides ramps are more expensive to maintain.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

4horses said:


> No ramps. If your horse squeezes under the butt bar while you are lifting the ramp, you could get injured. That is why I did not buy a ramp. Besides ramps are more expensive to maintain.


How does a horse squeeze under a butt bar??? I have never seen or heard of this happening in nearly 50 years of dealing with horses. Nearly every trailer at every Dressage show I have been to has a ramp. Its like a sea of Fords and Sundowners. 

I load the horse, hook the butt bar, attach the trailer tie, then lift the ramp. 

I have seen many horses slip backing off a step up and one seriously injured when she slid under the back of the trailer because of rearing up when loading. Tore up her hock quite badly. 

A horse that is trained to load should not have an issue no matter what trailer they are loaded on. 


Twice now I have been out on the trails and needed to stop and get a ride on a trailer (not mine) back to the trailhead. 
First was a slant load step up. My horse jumped right up when I told him to, and backed off even though he has never been on a step up. The second time the trailer was also a step up, and it was very small straight load (similar to the ads posted here). Again he jumped right up and backed off without issue.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Tell that to my paint mare. She knew how high that butt bar was and sunk herself down practically to her knees to crawl out under it, rump first. The 13 hand pony squeezed under once as well, but she's not a full sized horse. So if you have a determined horse, yes they can figure out how to fit under the butt bar. 

The paint loads just fine. She is just too smart for her own good. She's the one who promptly figured out how to take her halter off as a 2 year old, when untying the knot didn't work. And the one who puts her head between the top bars of the gate and lifts it off the hinges to let herself out... The gates have been Harmony proofed for that reason. The new trailer is a slant so no more butt bars. 

My vet had a client who's horse went under the butt bar, but didn't fit and broke his withers. The vet shared that on Facebook. 

Most horses don't try squeezing under the butt bar. Just the devious ones and some ponies.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Agree with @LoriF that both ramps and steps have dangers and it is impossible to measure which is safer. It's similar to the question of whether to tie horses in a trailer or not. It depends on the people, horses, trailers, and many other factors. 

I've seen horses go under the butt bar also (2 times now). I've also heard of others doing it and part of my personal safety routine is to tie the horse before attaching the butt bar, and also to undo the butt bar before untying the horse.

Many trailers have doors that you can close before putting the ramp up, however, so that eliminates that issue.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^^^^
I would love to have a trailer like that.
The trailer I have now is a ramp straight load and it was made for taller horses so very roomy for my smaller ones. I worried that the butt bar was a little high so I had another one put on lower down just to be on the safe side as I was afraid that a horse might try to 
back under it. It hasn't happened and I try to make sure my horses don't start to back out until I tell them that it is ok, as they are new horses we are working on that but with previous horses they stood until given the ok to back out.

when trailering alone I self load and do up the butt bar then go up and tie the horse then put up that HEAVY ramp and unloading I ddrop the ramp untie the horse then undo the butt bar and ask them to back out, this can be a little tricky if the horse is not willing to stand quietly while I undo the butt bar.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Step up for sure. In an emergency, like fire or earthquake I do not want to mess with a ramp. If seconds count, I need to slam the door and go.

But there is no need to have only one or the other. I made a portable ramp that works perfectly for my 2 horse slant with escape door that is safe and really easy to use. My horse loads either way, so if I need to make a fast getaway I can.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

horseponydogcrazy said:


> Thank you all for your input and advice.
> https://wilmington.craigslist.org/tro/d/tyro-1983-vintage-horse-utility-cargo/6929785969.html
> Pros: fixed up an looks to be in good condition and in my price range
> Cons: Steel, (does steel rust more than aluminum?)



My concern besides those already mentioned by others...
The year of this trailer is from a era when horses were considerably smaller in size.
No trailer should be considered today under 7' tall and minimum of 6' wide in dimensions.
Horses today are bigger and we as consumers also demand larger sizes for comfort levels during trailering.
Aside from that, a trailer under these dimensions if you tried to resell as you moved up in needs or wants now is going to be your problem unloading it.
You are also nearing 40 years old in metal structure gives me great concerns. Ever look at the condition of a 40 year old car and realize how much vehicles of today have improved in safety...horse trailers are not different in reality.

For instance, I have a issue with the back door and bolt heads sharp in appearance being where my horses legs, hocks can touch and cause injury.
Unless you know, truly know how to check structural integrity...yes, I would pass on this trailer.
Keep searching and increasing your budget will put you in a better category of trailers available...truth.
_sorry._

:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Demiles (Jul 11, 2019)

First post here on the forum. I just went through shopping for a used horse trailer for my first ever horse. Now I don’t have a lot of horse experience but vehicles and trailering I know pretty well. I looked at 3 different used trailers under $3,000 and they were in bad shape mechanically and electrically. I ended up buying a new aluminum straight load with a ramp based on the recommendation of my 11 year old granddaughter (who rides my horse). Despite being 11 she’s very knowledgeable and has assisted/loaded many horses at the farm she been volunteering at for the last three years. She has a great teacher/mentor that has 50 years experience in many disciplines. I’ve helped her load my horse into the the new trailer and as soon as she’s in the ramp goes up and then I reach in to secure the rear bar. After seeing this post I asked my granddaughter if she’s ever seen one go under the rear bar, her reply was “no but I’ve seen them try”.


----------

